
There's one clear, immediate way to fix L.A.'s traffic: Tolls - jseliger
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/livable-city/la-ol-traffic-toll-lane-freeway-20170303-story.html
======
Gibbon1
This is great. The rabble gets to pay for the roads. And the wealthy get to
drive on them without some fool in his 1998 Honda Civic getting in the way.

